# Siberian Army Unit Helps Orphan Who Asked For Tank Ride as New Year Gift



## bossi (30 Dec 2011)

"I find I have liked all the soldiers of different race who have fought with me and most of those who have fought against me. This is not strange, for there is a freemasonry among fighting soldiers that helps them understand one another, even if they are enemies."
- Gen. Sir William Slim (Viscount Slim) 

http://02varvara.wordpress.com/2011/12/29/siberian-army-unit-helps-orphan-who-asked-for-tank-ride-as-new-year-gift/


----------



## wildman0101 (30 Dec 2011)

Cool read. Thank's Bossi. :subbies: Best regard's,,, Scoty B


----------

